# Only Apple for me



## Mr. Ed

I’ve had three MacBook Pro computers and at least as many Windows platform computers;  Dell & HP. The Windows platform computers were flawed by multiple updates and poor overall performance.
The MacBook Pro on the other hand gives me reliability and speed I need to download and stream movies without interruption. Note however, I subscribe to a fast cable network that undoubtedly affects computer performance.

My experience with Windows computers are less than enthusiastic. Windows platform computers seem finicky and unpredictable in comparison to Apple computers. Windows Computers are slower than Apple computers, plus Windows computers are prone to viral and malware attacks than Apple computers. 

I started out using Vista Windows computer and upgraded to Windows 7,  Windows 8, and  then Windows 10. On Apple I’ve upgraded from Mountain Lion to Catalina over the course of three MacBook Pro Computers. I’m happy and content with every Apple computer I’ve owned.

Apple computers are expensive compared to Windows computers, but by comparison Apple computers are worth the extra dollars based on performance and Apples near immunity to viruses and malware.


----------



## Pete

Mr. Ed said:


> Apple computers are expensive compared to Windows computers,



Indeed Apple computers are expensive, however like you said mine also were reliable and long lasting, in fact I am writing this comment on a 2007 Apple iMac that I used in my off-grid cabin in Alaska to edit my documentary and other than an online operating system upgrade is still working just fine.

Here I am working my ham radio along side my computer


Here running on battery power and solar panels
I do some editing in the loft of my cabin


----------



## MarciKS

Can you play video games on those?


----------



## asp3

I'm Apple for phones and tablets but still prefer Windows computers to Macs.  Macs have never really seemed intuitive to me.  I used to work on DEC VMS computers and their workstations had very Windows like interfaces.  In fact I have read one of the folks who designed VMS worked on one of the Windows versions so it seems somewhat familiar to me.

I do find Macs very impressive, especially the expensive ones, but not enough to want to make the change.


----------



## tbeltrans

Among the folks I know who are not really interested in technology, but use computers as tools to get something else done, Apple seems to be the preferred choice.  For me, PCs running either Windows or Linux are my choice, not because there is anything wrong with Apple (I find the "religious wars" about which is better to be silly), but because as an engineer, that is what we have always used in the lab.  For me, it would now be too expensive to buy into Apple's ecosystem since I am already established in what I have long been using.  I am planning to switch my laptops over to Linux once the current Ubuntu LTS version is solid. 

I do grow weary of Microsoft's constant updates which break this and fix that, only to break that and fix this in the next one.  The problem is that you are "darned if you do, and darned if you don't" with Microsoft's updates.  If you don't take them, you become a security risk.  If you do take them, you are subject to what has been broken again and what has been fixed again.  At least with Linux, I have control over all of that.  Linux is the OS of choice in all the engineering environments I have worked in since the mid-90s, so I know it really well, inside and out, while Windows has too much hidden.

When folks ask me what they should get, more often than not, I suggest Apple due to the positive experiences so many have with that product line.  So I am not here to disparage Apple, but instead to provide a balanced reason why a person might not go that route.

Tony


----------



## Keesha

I’m on my fifth iPhone and now have an iPad Pro. I wouldn’t have a clue how to use a regular computer with Windows. Apple is my preferred choice only cause it’s all I know.


----------



## MarciKS

MarciKS said:


> Can you play video games on those?


But.............


----------



## MarkinPhx

I am a geek and work in tech field so Android phone for me and Linux for work and at home. I like to tinker and personalize my phones and desktop. I do have Windows laptop for my gaming. If I did heavy duty graphics or movie editing then I would use Apple products. I'm glad the Android/iOS debates have cooled down in recent years. For awhile the debates were worse than political discussions online  I do recommend iPhones to friends and family who are not geeky like I am.


----------



## hollydolly

I have a  New  Mac Desktop. .. I have an Ipad..and an Iphone X... as does my husband...

I keep Windows on my old laptop.... just in case it's needed and it _is_ occasionally, for certain things...


----------



## MarciKS

I still have a flip phone. Gotta wait for the parents to tire of Verizon & let me go get my own phone. We have a family combo & they refuse to let me pay my bill since it's only like $20 a mo.


----------



## Don M.

My objection to products made by Apple is purely based upon the way that corporation engages in massive Tax Avoidance.  I'm sure they make good products....mostly in China, but Apple pays a Pittance on their corporate taxes.  I refuse to purchase products made by Any company that goes to such extremes to avoid paying their fair share of taxes, and is only interested in making their executives and shareholders rich.  

tep.org/fact-sheet-apple-and-tax-avoidance/

I use Windows, and have had Zero problems.


----------



## Pinky

Don M. said:


> My objection to products made by Apple is purely based upon the way that corporation engages in massive Tax Avoidance.  I'm sure they make good products....mostly in China, but Apple pays a Pittance on their corporate taxes.  I refuse to purchase products made by Any company that goes to such extremes to avoid paying their fair share of taxes, and is only interested in making their executives and shareholders rich.
> 
> tep.org/fact-sheet-apple-and-tax-avoidance/
> 
> I use Windows, and have had Zero problems.


Exactly how a few people I know, feel.


----------



## Keesha

Don M. said:


> My objection to products made by Apple is purely based upon the way that corporation engages in massive Tax Avoidance.  I'm sure they make good products....mostly in China, but Apple pays a Pittance on their corporate taxes.  I refuse to purchase products made by Any company that goes to such extremes to avoid paying their fair share of taxes, and is only interested in making their executives and shareholders rich.
> 
> tep.org/fact-sheet-apple-and-tax-avoidance/
> 
> I use Windows, and have had Zero problems.


Fortunately I don’t follow politics so have no idea about any of this therefore it didn’t matter to me when choosing


----------



## hollydolly

Pinky said:


> Exactly how a few people I know, feel.


I can't argue with that feeling.. I know it myself... I used Microsoft for over 20 years, while my o/h was an Apple devotee, but I have to say Windows was such a PITA I finally gave in and used a Mac and I've never looked back.. despite the fact that they don't pay their dues, I have to say that I am happy to have a much better computer experience..


----------



## Mr. Ed

MarciKS said:


> Can you play video games on those?


Absolutely, I download free and purchased games from Apple Apps


----------



## Mr. Ed

tbeltrans said:


> Among the folks I know who are not really interested in technology, but use computers as tools to get something else done, Apple seems to be the preferred choice.  For me, PCs running either Windows or Linux are my choice, not because there is anything wrong with Apple (I find the "religious wars" about which is better to be silly), but because as an engineer, that is what we have always used in the lab.  For me, it would now be too expensive to buy into Apple's ecosystem since I am already established in what I have long been using.  I am planning to switch my laptops over to Linux once the current Ubuntu LTS version is solid.
> 
> I do grow weary of Microsoft's constant updates which break this and fix that, only to break that and fix this in the next one.  The problem is that you are "darned if you do, and darned if you don't" with Microsoft's updates.  If you don't take them, you become a security risk.  If you do take them, you are subject to what has been broken again and what has been fixed again.  At least with Linux, I have control over all of that.  Linux is the OS of choice in all the engineering environments I have worked in since the mid-90s, so I know it really well, inside and out, while Windows has too much hidden.
> 
> When folks ask me what they should get, more often than not, I suggest Apple due to the positive experiences so many have with that product line.  So I am not here to disparage Apple, but instead to provide a balanced reason why a person might not go that route.
> 
> Tony


I tried linux but it was too complicated for me


----------



## Mr. Ed

Don M. said:


> My objection to products made by Apple is purely based upon the way that corporation engages in massive Tax Avoidance.  I'm sure they make good products....mostly in China, but Apple pays a Pittance on their corporate taxes.  I refuse to purchase products made by Any company that goes to such extremes to avoid paying their fair share of taxes, and is only interested in making their executives and shareholders rich.
> 
> tep.org/fact-sheet-apple-and-tax-avoidance/
> 
> I use Windows, and have had Zero problems.


You don't know an Apple until you try one


----------



## tbeltrans

Mr. Ed said:


> I tried linux but it was too complicated for me



...and here is again an excellent reason to use Apple products as I described in my earlier post.  To me, choosing what to use is a matter of the right tool for the right person.  I have never agreed with those who argue that the choice that individual made must therefore be the right choice for everyone.  I would never try to talk anybody into using Linux, or Windows, or Apple.  It is an individual choice and each of our respective circumstances are different.

Tony


----------



## JustBonee

What I started working on in  1985:






never left Apple  ....


----------



## macgeek

29 years using macs. just so much easier to use and learn, and no viruses to deal with. Windows has 60,000 viruses at least.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

They all get them - Windows, Apple and I'm afraid even Linux.  Just use some caution with each, follow the common rules.

https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac-antivirus/


----------



## tbeltrans

ManjaroKDE said:


> They all get them - Windows, Apple and I'm afraid even Linux.  Just use some caution with each, follow the common rules.
> 
> https://www.malwarebytes.com/mac-antivirus/



Very true!

Tony


----------



## JustBonee

They tell you that you need  antivirus protection on a Mac,   but I never knew of anyone that  had problems.     
After  35 years,   and  no virus   issues  on my computers,   I guess I'm lucky


----------



## macgeek

Bonnie said:


> And  I never knew of anyone that ever had problems. ..     After  35 years,   and  no virus   issues  on my computers,   I guess I'm lucky



I recently had adware on my mac. 29 years and this was a first. I was shocked. malwarebytes did not find it, but virus barrier found it. like malwarebytes it is also free.

https://www.intego.com/virusbarrier-scanner

currently their are no known viruses for Mac OSX... when I heard that I found it hard to believe. Must be true cause in 29 years I've never had a virus on any of my Macs.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Selling your info is as much a threat as viruses.  Finally got rid of all my Google accounts.  Run Linux with Ghostery, DuckDuckgo/Search, Firefox/locked down, clean my system with BleachBit. rely on the distro teams to remove offending software.  *But still watch.*  After 20 odd years have only been compromised once, got a hack through Chrome/Facebook games, back in 2015. Quit them all including anything Google.

Agree that if I wanted to spend the extra money I would be using Mac but at my age, no career, the only thing I have to worry about is checking my financial accounts daily.  During the last few years I have gone exclusively to cash back plastic for all purchases, let them track the thieves they have more money than I.


----------



## ManjaroKDE

Been reading about the probable demise of Firefox, once touted to be the most secure browser, but Chrome has overwhelmed them, bloated as it is, it's become the go to browser.  I will continue to use Firefox until the end or if hacking becomes an issue then I am looking to move to TOR, Snowdon's favorite.  https://www.torproject.org/  It looks interesting but will probably limit my page feeds.  Accumulated costs $.00 at this point.


----------



## MickaC

I'm a Apple / Mac gal..........have been for several years, and will continue to be.
I'm still somewhat tech challenged, always will be .
I find Apple / Mac so much easier to get around, plus online help whenever needed, which i have used many, many times......i started with Windows......ended being confused a lot.....and upgrades.....and updates were never free.
Have never paid for an update or upgrade on Apple / Mac.

Happy camper.


----------



## MickaC

ManjaroKDE said:


> Been reading about the probable demise of Firefox, once touted to be the most secure browser, but Chrome has overwhelmed them, bloated as it is, it's become the go to browser.  I will continue to use Firefox until the end or if hacking becomes an issue then I am looking to move to TOR, Snowdon's favorite.  https://www.torproject.org/  It looks interesting but will probably limit my page feeds.  Accumulated costs $.00 at this point.


I use NORTON SAFE SEARCH and NORTON SECURITY.......very happy with it.


----------



## MickaC

I 've been bragging about Apple / Mac........but believe it or not......my cell phone is a Samsung......always had this kind......i just don't like iphones.


----------



## Pappy

Three old windows desk tops in my spare room closet. Years ago got introduced to an Apple iPod. Loved it and then upgraded to a ipad 4. A couple more iPads and then I got my iPad Pro 12 inch screen. I can everything I need to do on this pad. 
Now, we have iPhone 11xs and love the pictures it takes. It’s Apple all the way in my family.


----------



## peppermint

I have a desk top.....Since I retied from a School....I was a Secretary in the Main Office for 25 years....

Hubby gave me his lap top and still using it for 13 year's...Hubby wants to buy me a smaller pad...


----------



## Nathan

tbeltrans said:


> I am planning to switch my laptops over to Linux once the current Ubuntu LTS version is solid.


Ubuntu 20.04.1 LTS working smooth on 1 desktop, Debian 10 taking care of business on my server.     I run Manjaro Linux(an ArchLinux derivative)on my Dell laptop- everything rock solid.

Edit:  I do like Apple products, had several Macbooks and an iPad; never had an iPhone though.


----------



## Camper6

Mr. Ed said:


> I’ve had three MacBook Pro computers and at least as many Windows platform computers;  Dell & HP. The Windows platform computers were flawed by multiple updates and poor overall performance.
> The MacBook Pro on the other hand gives me reliability and speed I need to download and stream movies without interruption. Note however, I subscribe to a fast cable network that undoubtedly affects computer performance.
> 
> My experience with Windows computers are less than enthusiastic. Windows platform computers seem finicky and unpredictable in comparison to Apple computers. Windows Computers are slower than Apple computers, plus Windows computers are prone to viral and malware attacks than Apple computers.
> 
> I started out using Vista Windows computer and upgraded to Windows 7,  Windows 8, and  then Windows 10. On Apple I’ve upgraded from Mountain Lion to Catalina over the course of three MacBook Pro Computers. I’m happy and content with every Apple computer I’ve owned.
> 
> Apple computers are expensive compared to Windows computers, but by comparison Apple computers are worth the extra dollars based on performance and Apples near immunity to viruses and malware.


I dont like the Safari browser in my iPad. Constantly messages that webpage not available. iPads are not repairable. Battery dies. Buy new one. That's Apple. Designed that way
 Windows? They scrap as good operating system like Windows XP. One of the easiest to use.


----------



## Pecos

I have about 14 Gigabytes of music stored on my windows computer. Most of it is MP3. If I change over to an Apple, can I move all than music and play it?

I also use Excel for financial records and calculations. Can that be moved to an Apple?


----------



## Camper6

Pecos said:


> I have about 14 Gigabytes of music stored on my windows computer. Most of it is MP3. If I change over to an Apple, can I move all than music and play it?
> 
> I also use Excel for financial records and calculations. Can that be moved to an Apple?


Music files can be stored on a flash drive and copied to just about any computer.  

It's a good idea to back up your music and pictures to a flash drive in case of a crash.

I'm not sure about Excel as it is a Microsoft product.  

I just love Excel and Word.


----------



## JB in SC

Two MBP’s and an Air here. I’ve been using Apple products since the early 80’s. I do use Parallels to run Windows 10 for some applications. But haven’t owned a PC since 2008.

It is difficult to fault Apple construction methods, they are very durable.


----------



## MickaC

Camper6 said:


> I dont like the Safari browser in my iPad. Constantly messages that webpage not available. iPads are not repairable. Battery dies. Buy new one. That's Apple. Designed that way
> Windows? They scrap as good operating system like Windows XP. One of the easiest to use.


Have had my ipad for over 10 years, battery holds its own very well, but maybe i don't use mine as much as you and others.


----------



## Camper6

How long do the batteries hold their charge is the criterion for rechargeable batteries when not plugged into a wall plug.  That's the problem. Portability. They will last a long time but you can't take it out. The one I have is a hand me down but I can't upgrade the software. So I'm stuck at 9.3.5. Which means I can't download apps that a new I pad can.


----------



## JB in SC

The iPad battery can be replaced, but I’ve never had to replace one of mine. It can be a DIY project but the tools needed aren’t inexpensive. You can usually find independent repair guys that will replace a battery for a lot less than Apple ($99).

Making good use of the battery means turning off some features and enabling the low power mode. If you don’t care for Safari, there are eight other browsers available.


----------



## Camper6

JB in SC said:


> The iPad battery can be replaced, but I’ve never had to replace one of mine. It can be a DIY project but the tools needed aren’t inexpensive. You can usually find independent repair guys that will replace a battery for a lot less than Apple ($99).
> 
> Making good use of the battery means turning off some features and enabling the low power mode. If you don’t care for Safari, there are eight other browsers available.


Definitely not DIY project for an I pad. There are no screws. The screen is glued on. iPhone has screws that needs a special screwdriver. I also use Dolphin for certain sites.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Bonnie said:


> They tell you that you need  antivirus protection on a Mac,   but I never knew of anyone that  had problems.
> After  35 years,   and  no virus   issues  on my computers,   I guess I'm lucky


I've downloaded malware by mistake, slowed my mac down until I ran malwarebytes


----------



## Mr. Ed

Camper6 said:


> I dont like the Safari browser in my iPad. Constantly messages that webpage not available. iPads are not repairable. Battery dies. Buy new one. That's Apple. Designed that way
> Windows? They scrap as good operating system like Windows XP. One of the easiest to use.


I'm not happy with my iPad 7 generation


----------

